

Ask HN: Why doesn't HN have a Search Bar - antonioe

I've been forced to use site:news.ycombinator.com in Google.   Could you just use Google CSE (http://www.google.com/cse/).   Just a suggestion. I am probably the 20th person asking for this.  Let me do search...dohhh...
======
andrewtbham
<http://searchyc.com>

------
pg
It's in the works.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Is there any reason why you don't simply give your stamp of approval to
<http://searchyc.com> ?? I use it constantly, and it's great.

~~~
tptacek
Seconded. Searchyc is the one _essential_ third-party app anyone has built for
this site.

------
Cyranix
Don't forget DuckDuckGo. HN has several !bang aliases tied into SearchYC:
!searchyc !newsyc !yc !hackernews !hn

------
strooltz
there is - go to google.com - enter "site:news.ycombinator.net <search term>"

cheers!

------
vchien
How about Favorite? So you can save some interesting postings and comments...

~~~
27182818284
I don't think there is anything for comments, but for favorite posts, look at
"saved" in your profile. It isn't quite the same feature, but works as a
lesser favorite.

~~~
vchien
I saw "saved" in my profile. How do you save? Thanks much.

~~~
_delirium
Voting up a submission saves it as well.

(I believe the equivalence between "upvote" and "save" is intentional, to
encourage people to only upvote things they actually find interesting enough
to want to save.)

------
ihodes
Also, <http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hacker+news+search>

